# S13 180SX problems



## bigrims123 (Dec 20, 2010)

I just bought a 180sx and just wondering what problems you guys have had with them :waving:


----------



## bigrims123 (Dec 20, 2010)

thanks, what modifications do you have?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

That guy (jk147) is a spammer. not an owner.


----------



## bigrims123 (Dec 20, 2010)

do you have 1?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Have "1" what?


----------

